# Who will the Bobcats take from the Grizzlies?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

They have to take one of these guys...Troy Bell
Ryan Humphrey
Dahntay Jones
Bo Outlaw
Theron Smith
Jake Tskalidis
Lorenzen Wright



EDIT: If soemone could make this a poll please


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

My best guess is Big Jake. With the lack of big Centers in the league, he is a good choice on the defensive end. You could easily find a player as good as Troy Bell on a different team and Dahntay Jones just flat out sucks. Bo Outlaw is WAY past his prime, haven't been impressed by either Humphrey or Theron. Wright is pribably the best player there but probably won't be picked because of his contract.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Troy Bell, no question. He's one of the few no-brainer picks available, in my opinion.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Lorenzen, Bo, or nobody.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

I think Big Jake is a good pick up for an expansion team because he is a big man who can bang in the middle. In the East you don't need the best center, you just need one to get the job done. I see Qyntel Woods being better than Troy Bell and Dahntay Jones but Troy Bell wouldn't be a bad player to take a risk on. He could be a Larry Hughes type player who can score off the bench at the 1 or 2. Man I hope the Bobcats take Qyntel off the Blazers hands, even if he ends up being good.


----------



## lacbrand42 (Jun 2, 2004)

troy bell without a doubt/ even if he is not the best player available, he is oe you can develop into a solid player


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Troy Bell! He was the most athletic player at last year's draft...this is a draft including Lebron, Hinrich, Carmelo, Wade...

He has the ability to be your starting PG for the next 10 years.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Troy Bell is my pick, though there's 3-4 guys that could all be picked easy.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Temp*

Poll added, with corresponding votes to who people posted.


----------

